# Mac e-mail glitch



## Rich Koster (May 20, 2009)

I had a strange thing happen. A new version of Mac's e-mail program installed itself on my machine. My wife didn't approve it and I didn't approve it. I normally get asked to approve software installations and upgrades with a password. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 20, 2009)

Not to me


----------



## Berean (May 20, 2009)

You don't have a MAC, Martin.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 20, 2009)

When did it happen? What is the current version number of the mail program on your mac? Which OS X are you running? Did you recently install an OS update?


----------



## OPC'n (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm, no it hasn't that's very strange.


----------



## Idelette (May 20, 2009)

Well Apple just updated the most recent OS X last week, that could very well be a possibility!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 20, 2009)

Don't worry, Apple knows what it's doing. Don't you think you ought to be sending them an e-mail thanking them for this?


----------



## Jen (May 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> You don't have a MAC, Martin.



He does, actually. [ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address]He does, actually[/ame]. (MAC =/= Mac, because, unlike PC, it's an abbreviation, not an acronym.)

It does look like the 10.5.7 update updated Mail.app to 3.6.

As far as I can remember, Mail rarely has stand-alone updates... It always gets updated with a system update.


----------



## Berean (May 20, 2009)

Your MAC address has to do with networking, not whether Apple built your computer (which is what Rich is talking about).


----------



## Jen (May 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> Your MAC address has to do with networking, not whether Apple built your computer (which is what Rich is talking about).



That was, indeed, my point.

As best I can recall of nearly 23 years of using a Mac, the confusion over MAC and Mac is pretty much the number one pet peeve of Mac users.


----------



## Whitefield (May 20, 2009)

Wait! I thought Macs were immune to such things .. at least that is what the guy on the commercial says.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 20, 2009)

I got the joke Jen but, then again, I'm a geek.

I've never actually confused the two as the Macintosh is a type of apple and a MAC address is the data link layer (layer 2 of the OSI model).


----------



## Rich Koster (May 22, 2009)

Jen said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have a MAC, Martin.
> ...



OK GOOD!! she did a security update on the 19th and that probably blanked my e-mail parameters if a mail security was part of it. I just had to redo my servers and passwords. 

Also- nothing was lost, I just had no e-mail access until I set up my parameters on the new mail version.

-----Added 5/22/2009 at 05:46:31 EST-----



In His Grip said:


> Well Apple just updated the most recent OS X last week, that could very well be a possibility!



I'm running 10.4.11, thats the older version.

-----Added 5/22/2009 at 05:47:42 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> Wait! I thought Macs were immune to such things .. at least that is what the guy on the commercial says.



It wasn't a virus, it was an update that didn't carry over my old parameters.

-----Added 5/22/2009 at 05:49:41 EST-----



Semper Fidelis said:


> Don't worry, Apple knows what it's doing. Don't you think you ought to be sending them an e-mail thanking them for this?



For some unknown reason, CHANGE (or the mention of it) makes me cringe and check my wallet for what is missing


----------

